# Elevator cab dimensions for stretcher - 2009 IBC NEW JERSEY edition



## Scott_R (Jun 20, 2013)

Here are the details:

3 story condo building in State of New Jersey - R2 use group, 2009 IBC New Jersey Addition

Elevator being provided (3 stop) no basement - all 3 stories above grade plane.

According to 2009 IBC NJ chapter 30, 3002.4 a 24" x 84" ambulance stretcher must be able to fit in the car in "horizontal open position". In NJ, there is an additional section 3002.4.1 that reads "in ANY newly constructed multiple structure irregardless of building height" - the elevator shall meet the dimensional requirements above.

A 2,500 lb elevator is an industry standard for R2 use group under 4 stories. We have 3 stories and cannot find an elevator manufacture that makes a car fitting these dimensions unless it is a minimum of 4,000 lbs.

A 2500, 3000 and 3500 lb car has a clear interior dimension of 6'-8". The manufacturer has spec. literature that states 2,500 and 3,000 lb cars meet the NEII (National Elevator Industry,Inc) code requirements for stretcher requirements and when I spoke to them, they note the stretcher in a "tilted position".

How can this be??

How does the IBC define "horizontal open position"?

Please add any insight to this issue. Thank you.

View attachment 1696


View attachment 1697


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2013)

Commentary seems to mean Flat, not head up or feet up

 It also shows different door openings and kind of how to get the stretcher in in fifty moves


----------



## Scott_R (Jun 20, 2013)

PLEASE excuse the double post, don't know how that happened - can't figure out how to delete one of them?


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2013)

Check other elevator suppliers??


----------



## Scott_R (Jun 20, 2013)

I have checked with the major ones, OTIS, Schindler - same issue. 4,000 lb for starters which is crazy.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2013)

See Figure 1  Stretcher-sized elevator cars

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/downloads/bldgs_bulletins/bb_2011-018.pdf


----------



## Scott_R (Jun 20, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> See Figure 1  Stretcher-sized elevator carshttp://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/downloads/bldgs_bulletins/bb_2011-018.pdf


Mark - that is a New York building code - the stretcher size quoted is 76" long not 84" as in my example.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2013)

It is an example of how to interpret "horizontal open position".


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2013)

Scott_R said:
			
		

> Mark - that is a New York building code - the stretcher size quoted is 76" long not 84" as in my example.


24’’ x 84’’ Ambulance Stretcher Compliance

http://www.proconstructinc.com/jobs/PRO/Hampton%20Inn%20Jacksonville/Final-PermitSet/PermitResponses1-16-12/Kone%20Elevator.pdf


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe it's also in ASME A117


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you asked the ahj to see what they will accept

And maybe check new projects in same city to see what was installed


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2013)

This is exactly why I have an EXCELLENT elevator inspector consultant.. he can drop the hammer, so I'm not always the bad guy.  I'm going to invite him to join, because he's been doing elevator inspections for a LONG time, and knows it all.  He's the only one I trust to hire.


----------

